# AKC competitive obedience and sch tracking instructors, Sacramento, CA



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good competitive AKC obedience instructor in the Sacramento area? As well a really good sch style tracking coach in Sacramento?


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

wendy is in sacramento. i know she takes in dogs sometimes to train for schH (all phases)


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

I am going to start tracking with Julia Priest in October. She's in Galt. She does both types of tracking. I have heard good things about Annie Lambert at Placer Dog Training for competition obedience.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I would recommend training with Wendy, Bill, John, Steve, Bones, Phil, Jim, Maria, Stacy, or Joe, Tom or Bob..hope this helps..............


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Joby, dang. Now I see why I am not getting anywhere with my training! I've fallen in with the wrong crowd entirely! ](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for the complete info..next time I hear of a request..I can refer you or Julie Priest..instead of Tom, Dick, or Harry...or Wendy


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

sent you a PM.


----------

